# Hows The Rocky Looking?



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

I was just wandering if they got any of that rain last night. I was thinking of checking it out Monday after mourning class's. Any help would be great, I can stay home and tie some flies if it is muddy.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

The Rock is in good shape. Get out there and fish.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

How good is it? How much water is in it? I was up there last week and it was hurting for flow.
Will be waiting for any replys before I make a run from Cinamon Lake near West Salem up there. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
Bill


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

It's as close to perfect as you'll get.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey thanks for the fast replys guys! I have not made a choice on what to do yet but I will post if i go and give a report.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

I worked 3 different holes today and did nothing on eggs or jig and maggot. I saw lots of guys fishing all up and down the river and not one steelhead this afternoon. The water is low and clear.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Went up the other day and it fished well (at least the look of it). A lot of leaves in some spots, I think it needs a couple more blows. River is very low compared to the others around. I might try a couple different rivers until the Rock gets more water in it. 
ying


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Trolled the upper stretch on Sunday & caught ten fsih. THey are definately in there, although the water is low & clear.


----------



## parmaangler (May 20, 2007)

Went out with some die hard guys today, to learn and try to get my first chrome landed! Didn't happen, although i did learn some great holes today to go back too. All three of us where :S ! They had gotten 4 fish sunday evening just north of Cedar Point Rd. The river is slowing down and gettting clear.

Hope this helps guys! Oh we fished from 9:00a.m.- 1:00 p.m.

Mike


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

the evening bite was pretty good where i was at. fished from like 3-5:45 when it got too dark. probably saw a dozen or so caught. most on jig/mag two fly guys got 3 dont know what they were using.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

fished this afternoon from 3-4 got two on minnows, 480 area


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Would it be safe to say I no longer need to run out east now. Must be offical we got chrome in the Rocky.


----------



## HerePishyPishy (Jan 22, 2007)

Happen to check the river after class? Update would be appreciated as I am going to be coming up from Northern KY


----------



## HerePishyPishy (Jan 22, 2007)

Any word on the river? I'll be coming up from Northern KY to visit family and would like to get out there a couple days before its shoulder to shoulder....


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Trolled the upper stretch this morning. Went 5 of 5. Need some rain though it is very low & clear.


----------



## parmaangler (May 20, 2007)

Supposed to get "some" rain this week, w/ colder temps coming in. The weekend might be good. You don't need to to worry about shoulder to shoulder on the Rocky, pleanty of places to go, pretty much been a search and hook up fall time. No large clusters to speak of.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry guys never made it up, I decided I better get my fly box in shape before I went out again! Soon I will be hittin the rock hard, got one class on Mon and Wed at night done already so I can hit the rivers those days now but they have to be close like the Rock.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Hit the rock for maybe an hour today.
Went to a spot I really never fished all that much.
Fished with eggs and caught a decent smallmouth which was a suprise.
That was it.


----------



## parmaangler (May 20, 2007)

WOW liquid...that's awesome. Caught a smallie ehh? We were just talking about those yesterday, and how they seem to shut down after the water temp goes below 50 deg. or so.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I saw a carp caught on the Chagrin today. Must have been the warm weather.


----------



## HerePishyPishy (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, now that I am up in the area I am heading out to the river. I'll post an update later today on the day.

I know there are plenty of places to fish on the rocky, but even a couple remote spots had one or two people in them the last few times I went this fall. My dad and I have an inside joke about the Fords where people literally fish shoulder to shoulder....thats more or less what I was refering to.

Anyone else heading out today?


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I saw a small carp and a smallie caught late last week. tuesday i hooked into 7 on the rock and landed 4. spinners, white and black 1/8 oz is what i have been getting 90% of my fish on. good luck everyone


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I drove by the Rock today and it is RAGING! The water is extremely high and fast, totaly unfishable (at least in my opinion). It's gonna take a while for it to clear up and be good for fishing again.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Lot's of people in the Rocky today. I'll head down tomorrow in the AM for a couple of hours.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

BuzzBob said:


> Lot's of people in the Rocky today. I'll head down tomorrow in the AM for a couple of hours.


How did it look?
I will probally stop down tommorow too.


----------



## HerePishyPishy (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry for not posting my luck/lackof before but I was down on the Rock the day before Thanksgiving and went 1/1 on a dark jig with maggots.

During my time on the river it seemed to cloud up fairly well. Drove by the Rock yesterday and it looked quite high and brown. 

Were there alot of people on the Rock today? Were the conditions good? After seeing the water yesterday it seems hard to believe that it would have fished well today.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Just in case anyone wants to know about the rivers. I was driving back from PA and all the rivers through the I-90 corridor looked like they would be fishing good today and probably were fishable yesterday. Now I was not able to see the Grand and Conny because I was in the wifes car and could not see over the walls but those two always take longer to clear up. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

The Rock is still a bit muddy but definitely fishable. Went down about 10:00 AM for an hour and went one for two. 

Bob


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job!
Might be heading down shortly.


----------

